# Amazon for groceries?



## Badfish740 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anybody doing this?  In our effort to drop cable we became Amazon Prime members in order to take advantage of the unlimited streaming TV shows and movies for $80 a year (less then one month of cable ) and I heard from other folks who buy their groceries from Amazon.  The trick is when you're a Prime member you get free two day shipping on basically anything, so if you notice that you're running low on paper towels you can place an order online and have them on your doorstep in two days.  Amazon _usually _has the best prices on things (if you look around for the best deal), but I'm a little skeptical, plus we usually use coupons which I don't think you can use online.  A possible upside would be the gas savings...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 26, 2012)

Might have to check that one out.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not a prime member but we do have cetain things sent to us on a regular schedule. This gives us a slightly better price than the regular Amazon price. Nice to have deliveries right to your front door and no sales tax for us. Just be sure to price things as sometimes you would be better off driving locally.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 26, 2012)

I buy a lot of items on Amazon but not groceries.  I really did not know groceries were available. I had the prime membership for one year but let it expire.
The only thing I noticed was that during the trial period of prime, many many items were available for prime 2 day shipping, then when I joined it seemed everything I wanted to order did not qualify for the prime shipping. 
I love Amazon though. I think Kat is a prime member there and maybe she will chime in later about the groceries.


----------



## pen (Mar 26, 2012)

Wife does that, I've had everything from paper towels, to diapers, to cheez-its, to coffee come to the house through amazon.  The Mrs. is serious about price shopping, clipping coupons, and the like.  So if she says it's cheaper to get a certain item mailed to the house from amazon, I'm believing her.

pen


----------



## mbcijim (Mar 26, 2012)

I've done it some.  Prices are usually at or about grocery store prices without a sale.  So if you go to the grocery store to buy sale items, they will be cheaper the majority of the time.  My great saver has been the amazon app on my smart phone, especially at the cabin.  If I decide we need a paper towel dispenser, mouse traps, etc... a few clicks and it is at the house 3 days later.  It has definitely saved me a few trips to Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 26, 2012)

I am an amazon prime member, though I got in a few years ago and was/am able to split it with some other folks so we pay about 20/yr each.  I LOVE it.  I shop for all presents.   I order regular things like batteries, dog collar batteries, etc.   Cheaper and saves me from going to the dreaded store.     I know it's a lot of fuel spent, so I try to make a list and order at once.   I just ordered some stuff an hour ago and it will be on my step Wednesday when I get home. I would pay the $79 if I had to.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 26, 2012)

Do they send it UPS or through the mail?  I don't know why but UPS/FedEx deliver packages to my house but the post office doesn't.  They put a paper in my mailbox and I have to pick it up at the post office.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 26, 2012)

fedex. I don't order much food.  I just haven't looked into it much, and I have a good grocery outlet. When I shop I narrow the search to prime items.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not seeing anything on there that would be a savings. $9/lb for apples?!  $45 for a gallon of milk?!


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2012)

I see Amazon Grocery delivery trucks in Seattle. Seems more like a convenience thing. They call it Amazon Fresh. Prices are a little high, but not too. I see milk at $3.99 a gallon.

http://fresh.amazon.com/


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 26, 2012)

Yah, we stick with the household/yard/pet supplies.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll stick with driving to Aldi. Fifty nine cent a dozen eggs, $1.99 a gallon milk, a hundred for the deck canopy and a $199 generator and tiles for the kitchen floor for $28. Now that is diversity in a grocery store.

They didn't have the electric splitter so I bought that from Amazon.


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 26, 2012)

I love amazon prime.  When it comes to groceries though, the handful of items that I have looked for on there, none of them were prime eligable.

Between Aldi, Meijer, and Amazon prime, my wife and I are able to find pretty good deals on most anything.

-SF


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

Color me confused. I just went for the first time and looked at the groceries. And every item said it was eligible for the free shipping. Which is for orders over $25. Why do ya need the prime crap?

Just to check I put $28 worth of Cherrios in the cart and it ships free.


----------



## fossil (Mar 26, 2012)

Free shipping for orders over $25 is standard with Amazon...but it's not the expedited 2-day flavor shipping, it's the "Free Super Saver Shipping"...5-8 business days.  It's the only way I shop Amazon.  If I'm in that big a hurry for it that I gotta have it in 2 days (a really rare thing with me), I'll find it locally.


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2012)

That is what works for me too. I prefer to buy locally and am not a prime accounter. As for groceries, ain't going to happen. My wife gets huge pleasure out of grocery shopping. She is a born and dedicated foodie.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

What I have discovered is that the warehouse in Pennsylvania gets my stuff here in two days anyway so I decided not to play with "Prime". Walmart.com has a close one too so I quit paying for faster and they actually get it here in one day sometimes. Two max.

Gotta love the online wars.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm happy when stuff shows up in a week or two 

For food I just run down the aisles at the store and throw in whatever looks decent and I end up with a cart load of grub that lasts a month or so.

Here is the milk http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-...G1S0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332836982&sr=8-1  That is the CHEAPEST I found on there!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an Amazon credit card (Visa) and have ordered a lot of stuff there. I love the convenience etc, but it turns out they are basically evil to many employees and I think it drives under a lot of the local businesses that I really cherish so I'm going to give it up once I've burned my points.

I won't preach, but I will occasionally ruminate...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 27, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Here is the milk http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-...G1S0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332836982&sr=8-1 That is the CHEAPEST I found on there!


 
From one of the listings for the milk:

"Brand new. Will buy from Walmart and send to you the next working day to ensure freshness! Also buy if you'd like to help me pay for my college tuition"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 27, 2012)

You can git anything on Amazon...I mean anything.....
Not kidding...


----------



## pen (Mar 27, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> You can git anything on Amazon...I mean anything.....
> Not kidding...


 
yep http://www.amazon.com/Anything-Michael-Baron/dp/1611880211/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332871559&sr=8-1


----------



## nate379 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lot of the stuff they won't ship to here though.  It goes through until you go to pay then it gives an error.



GAMMA RAY said:


> You can git anything on Amazon...I mean anything.....
> Not kidding...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 27, 2012)

Well when one of you turds (I meant that in a warm fuzzy way) wants to deliver to my door for $20/yr what I don't have time to buy, then I'll quit it.    My hardware store wouldn't sell me a chainsaw and my pet store sells puppy mill pups, so it doesn't break my heart.           Mostly I buy used stuff anyway.    In between my six jobs and volunteering at the orphanage.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 27, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> In between my six jobs and volunteering at the orphanage.


 
There is a Linda Ronstadt song in this somewhere. Turdette.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

We use amazon prime and love how fast items get shipped however it is mostly on items sold by amazon and not 3rd party sellers. The groceries we sometimes by but that is rarely because of how the price compares to store bought groceries. Usually amazon is more money for groceries.

Pete


----------



## fossil (Mar 27, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> There is a Linda Ronstadt song in this somewhere. Turdette.


 
Actually, I think that's "Turdette of the Year".


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

pen said:


> yep http://www.amazon.com/Anything-Michael-Baron/dp/1611880211/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332871559&sr=8-1




Haha that's good . 
http://www.amazon.com/eBay-Inc-Offi...IBGU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332897949&sr=8-2

Pete


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 27, 2012)

pffft.  What happens if I push <report this post> ?   It rings a bell for the man behind the curtain?


----------



## pen (Mar 27, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> pffft. What happens if I push <report this post> ? It rings a bell for the man behind the curtain?


 
The hearth signal (similar to the bat signal but much more 21st century) will awaken all of us mods.

Use it as you see fit.

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 28, 2012)

pen said:


> The hearth signal (similar to the bat signal but much more 21st century) will awaken all of us mods.
> 
> Use it as you see fit.
> 
> pen



If your lucky, one of the mods will be sober enough to know what the hell they are doing


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> If your lucky, one of the mods will be sober enough to know what the hell they are doing
> View attachment 64288


 
Do this job sober? Pffftt.


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> pffft. What happens if I push <report this post> ? It rings a bell for the man behind the curtain?


 
If you click that it wakes up my cat that then walks over the keyboard, hitting keys at random, but with a fair chance of hitting the delete key.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought it sent an electrical shock to all of the mods!!


----------

